# Advice for a soon to be new tarantula owner



## michaelasmommy (Mar 23, 2014)

Okay so my daughter who is 5 has been bugging me to get a tarantula.  Me never owing one or ever wanting to I did tons of research online. We settled on a chaco golden knee but I can't find any really. So now a local reptile store carries grammostola rosas sorry if I spelt that wrong. So we're most likley buying one tomorrow a adult I don't feel like I know enough too get them from a sling. My questions are my daughter being 5 she wants to hold it and what not but as we all know they are venomus and shoot barbs but is there a different effect because she's a child? I know I can ask the reptile store but I want too get as many opinions as possible. I know all the facts about it being fragile and all that my concern is if we get lucky and it doesn't mind being held should she? Also is there certin times you hold it like don't hold after it eats or if it's hungry will it bite you.


----------



## JZC (Mar 23, 2014)

Don't let a five year old near a fragile animal. I can guarantee issues. I suggest doing some research (no such thing as too much). Unless the pet shop really knows their stuff (they likely don't) don't trust them. Be prepared to take care of the tarantula yourself. Also, rosies are known to be kinda bipolar, so I wouldn't suggest one to a five year old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## litebritedeath (Mar 23, 2014)

Some of my T's are patient enough to deal with me harassing them but for the sake of my children whom are three and a half and one and a half I keep them strictly look but don't touch pets and treat them the same way myself.  I feel it's better to not disturb the spider and risk it's life just to have it crawl on me.  I also keep my T's in a locked wardrobe that's only unlocked during thur day when I'm present.

---------- Post added 03-23-2014 at 08:36 PM ----------

Cockroaches make excellent invert pets that I child can handle.  Raise the child up with a hisser and move onto a spider when you have hisser care down and your child as well.  My kids like looking at my 11,000 B. Lateralis roaches and watching them eat.


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 23, 2014)

Keep your eye on the classifieds for hobbyists that may be local or within driving distance of you.  There are a lot of T owners in Michigan, and I believe there is also a MI tarantula club that meets periodically.  Other members in MI may be able to give you some direction.

Most G. roseas offered in pet stores are wild caught so you have no idea the age or true condition of the spider.  As JZC suggested, most pet store employees are ill-informed as to proper tarantula husbandry.  A juvenile or subadult tarantula that is beyond the delicate sling stage would be the best to start with.

The Tarantula Keeper's Guide by Stan and Marguerite Schultz, is an excellent reference and covers nearly everything you need to know for basic spider husbandry.  It's sort of the bible of the hobby and would provide both you and your daughter a wealth of information before embarking on T keeping.

Some 5 year olds are up to interacting with invertebrates, others are not.  You know your daughter best and have to make the final call.  Yes, all spiders are venomous.  Species in the Grammostola genus have 'mild' venom compared to others.  If one were to bite you or your daughter, the biggest concern would be taking care that the puncture wound does not develop secondary bacterial infection.  Most New World species also have urticating "hairs" (setae) on their abdomens.  They use their hind legs to flick the hairs when they feel threatened.  Some people are more reactive to the hairs than others.  Great care must be taken, especially with a child, to not get the hairs in the eyes, nose, etc.

You will hear mixed opinions on handling tarantulas.  I do not routinely handle mine.  For the most part, I treat them like tropical fish - nice to look at but, not to touch.  The biggest risk of handling is to the spider, not the humans.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JZC (Mar 23, 2014)

litebritedeath said:


> ---------- Post added 03-23-2014 at 08:36 PM ----------
> 
> Cockroaches make excellent invert pets that I child can handle.  Raise the child up with a hisser and move onto a spider when you have hisser care down and your child as well.  My kids like looking at my 11,000 B. Lateralis roaches and watching them eat.


+1. Hissers are big, cool, docile, and practically indestructible.


----------



## sugarsandz (Mar 23, 2014)

I watched a vendor handle my B. smithi which is usually considered a great beginner tarantula.  Azula seemed okay to be held at that time but since I've had her home she is a very defensive spider and hates being bothered.  Even filling the water dish makes her dart at it or kick hairs at me.  My rose hair is super slow and rarely presents a threat pose but the few times she did I wasn't expecting it while I was working in her tank.  I've never been bitten but I also never hold any of my tarantulas, even my slings get defensive and are never picked up.

I think some kids can handle spiders and other small animals but if you think there is a chance your child would either 1: get into the tank without you knowing to handle or touch the spider or 2: freak out and drop the spider if you were to let your child handle it, I would think of a different pet.  Would you be okay with having a look but no touch animal? The other thing to consider is that tarantulas tend to be boring to watch compared to other small animals.  Sometimes mine don't move for days lol.

If you do go with a tarantula, my advice is just don't hold it.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 23, 2014)

Kudos to you for indulging your daughter's interest in invertebrates (especially going so far as to join a forum)! I agree that roaches would be a better starter, but if you do eventually move on to tarantulas a Chaco Golden Knee is a good pick. If you can't find that, a Curlyhair tarantula might be a good second choice, not quite as big but their curly setae is pretty cool.


----------



## awiec (Mar 23, 2014)

Seeing as you live in the same state as myself, I can recommend the local reptile show that meets once a month in Taylor and Grand Rapids. The people there will be able to tell you the best way to care for the species they sell. I would not recommend a Rose Hair but its cousin the Chaco Golden Knee (Grammostola pulchripes) is a fantastic starter tarantula as it is renowned to be the gentle giant of the tarantulas, are affordable and are very easy to care for. As others said a 5 year old may not be the best person to handle or interact with the tarantula, so its more of choosing a species YOU can care for. Hissing cockroaches as suggested earlier are more child friendly and have the the same care requirements as some tarantulas but none of the risk. You can also handle hissers and they live a decent amount of time by which by the time they expire you and your daughter can share in the care of the tarantula which will be with you for at least 10 years if well cared for. If you still insist on getting a tarantula, I can always send you my baby texas tan thats about the size of a finger nail


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for all your answers. I'll just reply as one there is a reptile store by my house who get thier tarantulas from I guess you would call breeders their not a typical petco or anything. My daughter is 5 but she acts 15 ha she knows right from wrong and all that so I know she won't be getting into the tank without me (since her father is scared) lol. She's had her heart set on getting one I thought about getting one where their more I guess active but only as a look no touch but I decided on getting on that can be handled once in a while it wouldn't be a every day thing. She has been sitting with me doing research I told her is she wants one she has to know about them also she can tell you everything you need to know about a rose hair so makes me know she's serious. My main concern was are kids at more risk of being bitten or getting barbed. She's not scared she catches house spider and all that she's definitely one of those kids who love bugs and spiders. So the tarantula wouldn't be in no serious harm with her handling it. I'm not a huge spider person so I wouldn't be taking it out alot it woud be a once in a while kind of thing.


Yeah I heard about reptile shows I'm in saint clair shores so I don't think grand rapids is that far from me. Maybe we will stop by one soon. I would like to get a sling but i feel like i would have no idea how to properly know when their molting and all that so i would feel more comfortable getting a older one hopefully female.


----------



## awiec (Mar 23, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Thanks for all your answers. I'll just reply as one there is a reptile store by my house who get thier tarantulas from I guess you would call breeders their not a typical petco or anything. My daughter is 5 but she acts 15 ha she knows right from wrong and all that so I know she won't be getting into the tank without me (since her father is scared) lol. She's had her heart set on getting one I thought about getting one where their more I guess active but only as a look no touch but I decided on getting on that can be handled once in a while it wouldn't be a every day thing. She has been sitting with me doing research I told her is she wants one she has to know about them also she can tell you everything you need to know about a rose hair so makes me know she's serious. My main concern was are kids at more risk of being bitten or getting barbed. She's not scared she catches house spider and all that she's definitely one of those kids who love bugs and spiders. So the tarantula wouldn't be in no serious harm with her handling it. I'm not a huge spider person so I wouldn't be taking it out alot it woud be a once in a while kind of thing.


Well I hope she stays interested in spiders because that rose hair is going to be with her until shes at least 30. I used to catch house spiders myself when I was 4 but house spider are much slower( you'll be surprised how fast a large spider can move), have no hairs to fling and don't have 1 inch fangs to put holes in you with. Its somewhat serious when an adult gets bit but a child can suffer serious nerve and muscle damage if bit (and most of the time you won't have time to react). Though if your daughter does love house spiders so much, why not get her a regular spider? Even huntsmen spiders will live for several years and don't have as serious of a bite, they also don't go on hunger strikes like rosies are famous for; just food for thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 23, 2014)

Right,  well I think we'll go tomorrow and if all goes well we will be bringing one home. Even if I choose for no one to handle it I she will still love to have one. I wouldn't want a house Spider believe it or not I'm terrified of them. Then if this one works out then possibly get one that is more interesting in the next year or so. I also am choosing the rose hair because I read it's easy to maintain and all that just a picky eater. My only thing is I'm worried about molting I have no idea when they do it how it works I know you don't bother them but I don't know how you know when they are.


----------



## awiec (Mar 24, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Right,  well I think we'll go tomorrow and if all goes well we will be bringing one home. Even if I choose for no one to handle it I she will still love to have one. I wouldn't want a house Spider believe it or not I'm terrified of them. Then if this one works out then possibly get one that is more interesting in the next year or so. I also am choosing the rose hair because I read it's easy to maintain and all that just a picky eater. My only thing is I'm worried about molting I have no idea when they do it how it works I know you don't bother them but I don't know how you know when they are.


It's pretty easy to tell, they usually like to flip on their back so they can build up enough blood pressure to bust out of their old skin, some will molt sideways or even right side up, but most like their back. There are plenty of molting videos and pictures, during this time and about 2 weeks after (if you have an adult) you don't let food go near them, roaches won't pose any harm but crickets and superworms can munch on your spider as their fangs are not hardened up and their body is somewhat squishy. The best thing you can do for a molting spider is to make sure there is water in a dish for it since humidity helps the molting process.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 24, 2014)

Just keep in mind that some rosies are docile and others are quite temperamental. I've heard their personality can even change between molts. 

When they're getting close to molting their abdomen will get darker like this http://www.beccastarantulas.com/tarantulas/husbandry/molting.htm Even that doesn't mean molting is immediate though, it might be another month or (much) more. When they're about to actually molt, they'll put down a web to do it on and flip upside down.

Edit: Whoops awiec beat me to it.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks ! I guess we just have too get one first and figure it all out. I'm sure it can't be that hard to figure out. I'm sure if I have questions after I get it I can just ask on here. I am on the fence about handling now at all but I'm sure that will all depend also on how the tarantula acts and what not. I'd rather my daughter be safe I explained to her they bite and she says "don't worry I won't cry" then her dad mentioned maybe her wearing gloves and she says "I don't need those because I'll be nicepso it won't bite" we've watched handling videos actually we've watched tons of videos read tons of stuff. We've been looking into getting one for about a month so I just wanted to get a couple other opinions before tomorrow. You think for them being a independently owned exotic store they know the temperaments of their tarantulas? I've heard nothing but good reviews and that they get from breeders so their not wild caught.


----------



## awiec (Mar 24, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Thanks ! I guess we just have too get one first and figure it all out. I'm sure it can't be that hard to figure out. I'm sure if I have questions after I get it I can just ask on here. I am on the fence about handling now at all but I'm sure that will all depend also on how the tarantula acts and what not. I'd rather my daughter be safe I explained to her they bite and she says "don't worry I won't cry" then her dad mentioned maybe her wearing gloves and she says "I don't need those because I'll be nicepso it won't bite" we've watched handling videos actually we've watched tons of videos read tons of stuff. We've been looking into getting one for about a month so I just wanted to get a couple other opinions before tomorrow. You think for them being a independently owned exotic store they know the temperaments of their tarantulas? I've heard nothing but good reviews and that they get from breeders so their not wild caught.


Gloves aren't exactly recommended either since you loose the tactile sensation needed to properly adjust your hands so the tarantula don't fall. I'd suggest if she really wants to "handle" it is to put it on a flat surface and let it crawl over her hand, the tarantula will be able to go where it wants to go but your daughter will still be able to have it touch her. But the most important thing you must remember is that tarantulas are WILD, they have never been domesticated and never will. We can tell you the general traits of a species but their personality can very molt from molt to second from second. These are not dogs or cats, their mood is not always consistent, some people have rose hairs that are hellspawn and some people like me have generally aggressive/defensive species be as calm as a rock. The tarantula does not want to be friends with you or have a need for companionship, they just want their food and a nice place to live and will think of you any where from an annoyance to a full on threat. You need to stress to your daughter that this is not a "pet" but more of a "guest", you leave it alone and don't bug it too often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 24, 2014)

Good on you for doing so much research! Don't be afraid to come to the forum with any other questions you have. And as people have said already, get your hands on a copy of the Tarantula Keeper's Guide. It's got pretty much everything you'd need to know about setting up the right environment. 

Keep in mind that gloves won't stand up to a tarantulas fangs (I've seen people use them for protection from the urticating hairs though). 

It varies by store, a lot of them are pretty bad in regards to spiders, but there are a few gems who really know their stuff. That's good to hear that they just have captive bred spiders. 

You sound really set on a rosie, If I were you I'd ask if you can hold it in the store, to get a sense of its temperament. Just remember *always handle your spider directly over a surface*. A fall from even just a foot can easily kill a tarantula. A lot of people are _very_ firmly against handling, but I do think it's a great way to get people into spiders (when done *very* carefully and in moderation). I have a very fond memory of holding a wild Aphonopelma (the brown tarantulas from the States) when I was just a little older than your daughter.

Edit: Hahah ninjaed by awiec again, who has really good points.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 24, 2014)

I completely agree with you she knows they are wild animals and unpredictable.  I definitely seen the videos where their rose hair was evil and some when they can do whatever they want and they don't care. I actually was thinking about that earlier about blocking off a area and let her sit with it and if it crawls over her hand rather than her holding it would lessen the chance of either of them getting hurt. If I blocked off a area would a rose hair generally climb over it? I know they are ground dwellers so I figure they won't. Also how far do the barbs I think you call them go if they flick them off like if she's on the floor with it and for some reason it flicks hair off can it travel all the way up to her face?

Ohh definitely I went to petco a month ago and was going to buy a one but decided not too because I had a feeling she didn't know what she was talking about and after research she didn't.  She wanted me to get a 20 gallon tank heat lamp all kind of stuff that didn't make sense.  Then I though about the reptile store by me and called and they have only captive bred so I am definitely happy about that. Plus I didn't want to put it in danget with me not.knowing barley anything about them. I am a serious animal person no matter what kind and I'd feel horrible for something to happen to it because I'm misinformed or don't know what too do.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 24, 2014)

Terrestrial Ts can't climb very fast, if you block off an area that should be fine. When I handle my Aphonopelma I just close the doors and let her roam me/the carpet like so 





(she did poop on me right after this picture though)

I'm honestly not sure how far they can flick hairs, I've never been haired. I DO know that some people are more reactive than others, so it's best to at least get close to the spider in the petstore and see if you're super reactive before you get one (reactivity can also vary by species). If you're really concerned about that, Aphonopelma might be a good genus to start with. I've heard that humans don't tend to react to their hairs. It can be hard to get a captive bred Aphonopelma though (however I do know some breeders sell CB ones online)

Your gut was totally right. 20 gal is waaay bigger than most Ts need and heat lamps can be dangerous.

I can't say enough how great it is that you're taking this so seriously and concerned about the wellfare of your future spider(s).


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah I knew she didn't know what she was talking about she just wanted me to spend tons of money. Thanks I'm really trying to get to know as much as possible my daughter has been bugging me like crazy. Every time she gets computer time she goes on google and looks at images of tarantulas haha. Plus knowing she is only 5 I want to make sure she is also safe as well as the tarantula is being taken care of properly.  I seen this website and was like awesome now I can get more peoples opinions I don't know anyone personally who has ever owned one. I was hoping they'd let us handle one at least for a minute but if they don't allow it I want to see them at least handle it I don't want to get one that's ready to attack for a water change or anything. Like you guys also said their temperaments can change with molting but I definitely want a female. Will they molt for their whole lives or just until they get a certian size? Do you know how old they are when they stop molting or it depends? My daughter says I want a grammostola rosa I belive it's spelt right then she says I want a female because they live up to 20 years when males live up to 5 and I'm going to name her Stella because it rhymes with stola haha then she goes on about how they get up to 5" what they eat and all that so she's definitely up for learning about them which is good it's been a month and she hasn't lost interest just gained more.



also I was going to ask about the cage cleaning everyone has different opinions but I'm just wondering how much it needs to be cleaned also the water bowl I know not deep but how often do you change the Water?


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 24, 2014)

Your daughter's lucky! I had to beg my parents for 6 years (starting when I was 4) to let me have a rat. 

They'll molt frequently when they're young, then once a female matures she'll molt every year or so (very old ones may molt once every couple years). Once a male has their maturing molt (you can tell because their pedipalps develop emboli and some species also develop hooks on their front legs) the clock is ticking for him and he's only got a year or so left. 

Wow your daughter's been doing her research! She sounds like me when I was little. Actually, many species of tarantulas can live 20 years or more, including the entirety of the Grammostola genus. Males can live quite a bit longer than 5 years depending on how long it takes them to mature (influenced by temperature and food availability). I think I've heard a few cases of a male taking 10 years to mature. The Chaco golden knee is also a Grammostola (Grammostola pulchripes to be precise).

Tarantula tank maintenance is pretty easy. You can spot-clean poops (they're chalky and white) and the spider's leftovers (chewed up wads of cricket exoskeleton) with a pair of tongs. I clean out and refill the water bowl once a week (or whenever Daisy fills it with dirt). If you're worried about the spider getting mad when you change the water bowl you can just herd them into their hide with a paintbrush and block it with a piece of cardboard till you're done. The substrate should only be changed once a year at the very most. 

If you have trouble finding a spider you like at the petstore, there are many excellent breeders with online stores that we can direct you to. I just placed an order for two Grammostola pulchras myself (the shipping cost is killer though).


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 24, 2014)

Hahha she is very lucky her dad is scared of them and I'm not a spider fan but I'm going to suck it up for her because she's so excited.  The reptile store by us always has alot I hear I did call a couple days ago they confirmed all of them are captive bred but they don't have any chaco golden knees which is what we decided on at first. I was going to buy one online also until I seen its $40 to ship I figured we'll go to the store first. I know they do have mexican red knees I believe it is and heard those are good to start with but their $50 there I would rather start with something cheaper but I'll see everything they have tomorrow but most likely going with the rose hair. I'll post a picture if we get one and if I figure out how on here. Yeah I read change their water once a week and over fill it a little? You don't have to mist them. Also if we do get one tomorrow it's only going to be 8 degrees at night should it be fine I usually keep the heat at 74. I was also going to ask how do you know of their hungry? Will they bite you if they are and don't know? Sorry for all the questions but better to know than not I might forget all of them tomorrow so the mpre I have answered the better.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 24, 2014)

On yes, if you're dead set on an adult female, expect to shell out a lot of money. Depending on the species, an adult female can run several hundred dollars. Rosies are some of the cheapest because they're still legal to collect from the wild. Honestly any adult rosies you find in a petstore are probably wild caught, since they take so long to mature.  

Mexican red knees (Brachypelma smithi) are another good starter (aside from the price), as is any other member of the Brachypelma genus. 

Yeah, they don't like to be misted. Overfilling the water bowl isn't necessary every time. 

The general rule is "if you don't need a sweater, your spider is fine". 74 is a fine temperature. I even let mine drop to 68 on winter nights.

A tarantula probably won't bite you out of hunger because a human doesn't register as "food" to them, but rather a predator. You don't have to worry about a tarantula starving (_especially_ a rosie). They can easily go for months without food (my baby rosies just began a hunger strike). Generally you just offer a few crickets/roaches every week or two and if she doesn't show interest after a day or so you take the prey out. Some people are able to tell if a tarantula is in a "hunting pose" as an indicator of hunger, but I haven't learned that yet. 

I've never uploaded images directly to arachnoboards, but theres instructions how. If you upload it elsewhere you can also use the [ img ] url here [ /img] tags (remove the spaces) to insert it in a post.

No problem, having all these questions shows your interest in caring properly for your pet!


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 24, 2014)

Hmm.. i wonder if they'd lie to me about that because they said all their tarantulas are captive bred. Yeah $50 isn't too much I'd just rather get a cheaper one for a first one. I might even decide on something else but with all the information I have on a rose hair I think I'm going to stick with it. Any advice how they should look before buying? How long do they take to get bigger from a sling? Well a rough estimate I'm sure all are different.  

That is good I usually always have our heat up high but what about summer with the central air? That's good they don't bite when hungry is there a limit you gice them after eating before bugging them? Just getting advice I highly doubt we will have it out more than once a month the less it's out seems the safer it is. I read that if your tarantula is usually a "pet rock" then suddenly moves around their looking for food a sign thier hungry or if their climbing walls and doing stuff they don't normally do.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 24, 2014)

Take anything a petstore says with a grain of salt. They may not be lying, the employees may just be misinformed. Or it could be that some of their stock is captive bred but not all. Keep in mind that most terrestrial new world tarantulas can be kept the same way, so your information on rosies works fine for curlyhairs, Chaco golden knees, Mexican redlegs, and so on. 

 Things to look for would be that the abdomen is a good size (not tiny or shriveled). A bald butt is fine, just means that they've used all their urticating hairs for that molt cycle. And that the enclosure they're in is clean and meets their needs properly. Somebody else might be able to chip in with more advice here. Most species can take many years to mature, rosies in particular you can expect 8 to 10 years for a female. That's just maturity though, a half-grown tarantula is still 3 inches, which is an ok size to handle. I wouldn't handle a tiny sling though. 

As long as the temperature is between 70 and 80, your spider will be fine in the summer. They can take hotter temperatures too as long as they have plenty of water. 

They aren't like snakes, if that's what you're asking. They won't puke on you if you handle them after eating, but I'd personally wait a day just because tarantulas can take their sweet time finishing a meal. And yes, those can be good signs of hunger, but not absolute. My adult will still wander around even if she's just eaten. I'm very glad you understand that its safer to leave the spider to her own devices, and that you guys are aware that your new pet is gonna be a pet rock haha. 

I'm going to bed now, but if you have any other questions let us know. Good luck spider shopping!


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 24, 2014)

Okay awesome thanks at least I know a couple things too look for. I will definitely post if we come home with one.


----------



## Oreo (Mar 24, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Yeah I knew she didn't know what she was talking about she just wanted me to spend tons of money.


Haha I can't believe your 5 y/o daughter tried to make you do that.  Glad you're doing your research, I'd advise no handling for her until you have confidence & experience with approaching and handling it first. Or get her a guinea pig. 



michaelasmommy said:


> Hmm.. i wonder if they'd lie to me about that because they said all their tarantulas are captive bred.


Unless they are slings, most petstores sell WC specimens for the sake of profit.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 24, 2014)

*adive for a soon to be new tarantula owner*

Break your daughter's heart and wait till she's older!

But if you are "CRAZY" enough to cave in to a child, don't get a Rose Hair, get a Chaco Golden Knee- G. pulchripes!! My Rose Hair is a demon spawn from Hell!!!

A tarantula is a WILD animal and it will defend itself from any perceived threats regardless of owner's age haha; it doesn't know how old we are. Like most warnings regarding venomous animals, the elderly and children are typically most at risk to the venom's effects, that is, suffering more so than the average healthy adult.

In my opinion children are at a greater risk of being bitten and getting urticating "hairs" all over themselves because they lack the attention to detail needed for such an exotic pet. They are also more likely to react out of instinct if they get bitten and send the T flying across the room faster than lightning strikes at 10 times the force of gravity haha. 

I don't even let my family or friend's children hold my small snake (less than 1.5 ft) which is a lot safer than a tarantula!!

Good luck you are going to need it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Mar 24, 2014)

First, roseas HATE humidity.  NEVER EVER EVER mist a rosea or overfill the waterdish.  Keep the sub dry as a bone.  Any excess humidity in the air or on the ground will send them for high ground and put them into a fasting episode.    The sub doesn't need to be changes with any regularity as long as you spot clean, and they are not very dirty in the first place.  I just changed half the sub on mine, the previous stuff had been in there at least 12 years and was only changed so it looked better for me.  Also roseas, females anyay, live much longer than 20 years, I have read speculation that 35-50 could be their potential lifespan.   I received mine as a full grown adult over 14 years ago.  I estimate her at, at least 25, likely more.   Adults do molt, but its infrequent.  My adult molts about every 4 years.  Good luck, I wish I had y'all as parents...lucky kid to have you be so accommodating. 

My rosie is a very calm t.

---------- Post added 03-24-2014 at 10:39 AM ----------

Viper, this seems like the place for your E. red/yellow pitch   Probably would make the PERFECT t for a youngster.  And they stay rather small, too.

I'd worry about the size of a chaco.  There is a bite report from one recently, and general consensus is that it was a feeding response.  Chacos are voracious feeders and t's do react differently to things when hungry.   Not that chacos are not great, they are, but he sheer size, means their fangs are gonna be about 40% larger than a rosea, and their feeding response is significant...mine's always looking for food...while the venom isn't a concern for either, a bite from a larger chaco would cause more mechanical damage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiritScale (Mar 24, 2014)

I really would not a) suggest a tarantula for a child that young and b) certainly not a Grammastola rosea. 

Rosehairs are pretty moody, some are downright defensive. Mine is skittish and does not want to be messed with. There are quite a few other tarantulas I would suggest before a G. rosea. Grammastola pulchripes (Chaco golden knee) or Grammastola pulchra (Brazilian black) would be better from my experience. No, it is not possible to predict what personality you will get.....but to me that's one of the reasons why you don't handle tarantulas.
Yes, I know there's a million youtube videos out there handling every species...but there's also videos of people's pet tigers too yet obviously you wouldn't risk that. 

New World tarantula bites are not overly dangerous (barring allergic reaction) to adults....your daughter as a small child could be in very big trouble due to her small size. For example. all the tarantulas I keep (which includes a G. rosea/rosehair) are unlikely to cause me, as an small sized adult any issues (I'm 5 feet and at a healthy body weight 110 lbs). They would more than likely kill or seriously injure my roommates 50 pound dog though. 
Children and most animals don't mix well....but especially exotics and especially very instinctual wild animals like tarantulas. 
The spider will not hesitate to hair or bite if threatened------the hairs can go quite a distance and cause at best a lot of itching and pain---at worst things like serious eye damage requiring medical help. Bites can be painful (and scary!) for a child, not to mention possible serious reaction from venom. 

So your daughter gets bitten, panics, freaks and now doesn't want to go near the tarantula anymore. You and her father don't want to deal with the spider....who takes care of it now? More than likely, the tarantula would get neglected or gotten rid of. That's not fair nor right. 

Of course, I'm not her father------but to me this just sounds like a terrible idea. 
Tarantulas are venomous animals, who are fragile and get stressed from handling. 
Children want to handle and touch--it's their nature.
If she wants an invert pet get a roach of some sort.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Mar 24, 2014)

*adive for a soon to be new tarantula owner*

If you are dead set on owning a T the BEST beginner species is* Euathlus sp Red* or  *Euathlus sp Yellow*. Small 2.5-3" max in size, terrestrial, extremely docile, very slow growing! I have 3 and they have never shown any threat display. They are a "curious" species often coming to the opening of container when opened, very slow moving generally. They are an extremely cautious species too, they are more likely to withdraw, stop and freeze then scurry off generally. Even when rehoused to a new container, mine haven't been feisty.

It's THE best beginner species out there in the hobby!!!!!  This video demonstrates the exact behavior of all my Euathulus sp Red/sp Yellow Ts  Some people think the Red and Yellow are the same species, some think they are locality variants (still same species) and others think they are different species. They are from Chile.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eynusLViSw



---------- Post added 03-24-2014 at 09:17 AM ----------




cold blood said:


> Viper this seems like the place for your E. red/yellow pitch   Probably would make the PERFECT t for a youngster.  And they stay rather small, too.


And the drum for Euathlus world dominance continues !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cantthinkofone (Mar 24, 2014)

the venom is not bad enough to harm i wouldn't think. and the urticating hairs aren't too bad either. they suck but you get over it. I personally wouldn't trust children around a spider, because if they drop or harm it, well then its harmed. the part about your daughter not crying is interesting. I know I would cry if i got bit. also being nice to a T doesn't mean it wont get defensive and bite. As said by others a roach of some kind may be better. Do lots of research on different species, and educate your daughter tons. welcome to the forum!


----------



## viper69 (Mar 24, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> and the urticating hairs aren't too bad either


That's a bit misleading though. Some people aren't affected by them at all (rare), some moderately, and others just minimal exposure can cause out break to last for over 2 weeks. Some people, myself included, the response gets worse over time. What once took a day to go away, now often takes 2 weeks even with basic topical steroids. Such is the immune response of humans :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreo (Mar 24, 2014)

SpiritScale said:


> For example. all the tarantulas I keep (which includes a G. rosea/rosehair) are unlikely to cause me, as an small sized adult any issues (I'm 5 feet and at a healthy body weight 110 lbs). They would more than likely kill or seriously injure my roommates 50 pound dog though.


Good points, but barring an allergic reaction, a G. rosea would not kill or seriously injure a 50lb dog.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oreo said:


> Good points, but barring an allergic reaction, a G. rosea would not kill or seriously injure a 50lb dog.


Playing Devil's Advocate, how do you know this?

You state it as fact


----------



## Oreo (Mar 24, 2014)

Just an assumption based on what I've read 

If you have any 50 lb dogs laying around, I have a few G. roseas, if you want to conduct some experiments...


----------



## TCVulpes (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm a newbie to this hobby however I can vouch for how wonderful the Euathlus sp. "red" is. My female is right around 3 inches so fully grown. She is gentle and inquisitive, hasn't kicked a single hair and is about as cute as a spider can be. Quite the little excavator as well moving substrate to and fro arranging things the way she likes and then going "on patrol" every so often to make sure all is as it should be. Oh, and she loves grooming almost daily.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oreo said:


> Just an assumption based on what I've read
> 
> If you have any 50 lb dogs laying around, I have a few G. roseas, if you want to conduct some experiments...


I was hoping you'd test it out yourself 

---------- Post added 03-24-2014 at 11:51 AM ----------




TCVulpes said:


> I'm a newbie to this hobby however I can vouch for how wonderful the Euathlus sp. "red" is. My female is right around 3 inches so fully grown. She is gentle and inquisitive, hasn't kicked a single hair and is about as cute as a spider can be. Quite the little excavator as well moving substrate to and fro arranging things the way she likes and then going "on patrol" every so often to make sure all is as it should be.


Would  you post a pic of yours? Sounds exactly like my sp Yellow and sp Red!


----------



## TCVulpes (Mar 24, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I was hoping you'd test it out yourself
> 
> Would  you post a pic of yours? Sounds exactly like my sp Yellow and sp Red!




Sure, I have two pictures of her up so far. Not the greatest but I'm hoping to get a few more good ones soon.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=35007&catid=member&imageuser=94011

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=35008&catid=member&imageuser=94011


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks I appreciate everyones advice. I keep leaning back and forth on holding like I mentioned it wouldn't be a every day thing. When we go I might just pay more too get a different one I see how alot of people say thei rose hairs are nice then some are mean them some turn mean. I can see why they are said to be bi polar. I'm kind of leaning towards the mexican red knee also I'm going to look some stuff about them right now before we go later. 

I'm happy I found a websire where I can get more than one persons experience and advice.  I definitely respect all of your opinions since I have no experience. 

Oreo- It's definitely going to be new for me I might not even want to attampt to handle it which then she can't but hey at least she can watch it though. Lol I don't do rodents or guinea pigs or anything I had a rabbit once and it was the worst exp ever so every since then they all freak me out. I'm glad you mentioned a bite won't kill a 50lb dog because my daughter is around that and I got worried. The most risk I believe would be anu type of allergic reaction.  

Viper- it wouldn't be me caving in to a child I'm interested in getting one now also now. I never got into them but reading up about them and all that sparked my interest.  I was thinking about blocking off a area and letting her sit with it not not actually holding it. I'm nervous about getting a tarantula because her dad likes snakes and I know he'll want one but I am terrified I had another horrible experience with those. I will definitely take the Euathlus ones in conserderation. 


Cold blooded- haha she better feel lucky. Well that's good to know I read alot of different things from misting to over flowing the dish a little. I am very interested in the golden knee maybe one day ha you're right though they are bigger which mean bigger fangs looking at it that way I should go with the one viper mentioned. I'm not too worried about me I just wanted too see if it would effect her more because she's a child but I guess the risk is for everyone so she will probably not be allowed to actually handle it but watch it if I bring it out. 

spiritscale- It definitely wouldn't get neglected or anything if that was a possibility I wouldn't even be on here trying to get as much advice or experiences you know. That makes sense though about sizes and what not. I know even if she can't handle it she'll be happy to have it staring at it rather than google pictures haha. 

Cantthinkofone- she knowd about how fragile they are and all that she is a very smart child. She's not one of those crazy 5 year olds who scream and cry so if I told her she can't mess with it she'll probably just say one and stare at it all day. I know I told her if it bites you it has fangs and it will hurt that was her reply it's okay I won't cry. She is a tough one lol not too mention I don't kbow many 5 year olds who want a tarantula as a pet rather than a puppy or something. I'm happy she picked something easy to maintain.  A couple people mentioned roaches but that I couldn't handle.  I am trying to get as much research as possible trust me I've been reading about them everyday for a month on down time. 

Do you think if I have sensitive skin it'd be worst for me? 

Haha that spider does sound interesting what size tank does it need?


----------



## TCVulpes (Mar 24, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Would  you post a pic of yours? Sounds exactly like my sp Yellow and sp Red!


I tried posting the link but guess I'm too new so it's telling me my post will be reviewed by moderator before posting. Anyhow, I have a couple of pictures of her up in my gallery here on this site. Only 2 pictures I have so far. You can see her there (hopefully).

I'm hoping to get a few more better pictures of her up soon. Her permanent enclosure should be here today so I'll be re-housing her. Sounds like a potential photo op to me


----------



## SpiritScale (Mar 24, 2014)

There have been reports/studies on dogs bitten by a few species (if I remember correctly all were aussie/OW T's but the spiders were not really identified beyond being Theraphosidae) that had a 100% mortality rate. All the dogs were dead within the hour. 

The most accurate/reliable report? No. The weight of the individual dogs were not reported. That said, there are other anecdotal reports here and there of cats/dogs dying. Is an OW species the same potency as a rosie? Of course not.  However for me, I will take the reports into consideration and would not get a small child a tarantula of any species and consider T's to be a danger to other pets in the house. 

I *love* my Euathlus sp. red sling....but not enough to trust its (and the child's) well-being should they interact.

I would still recommend either some sort of roach OR perhaps something like a leopard gecko or cornsnake (both can still bite, and the gecko may lose it's tail with improper handling...but no venom and much more predictable and child-friendly once accustomed to people). Even then...five is awfully young for anything other than a 'family pet' vs individual pet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Mar 24, 2014)

Its an opportunity, IMO, to show her the importance of NOT touching the t.   The earlier that's learned the better it sticks.  In a year, she may watch a handling video and tell YOU why it shouldn't or doesn't need to be handled.  Kids are sponges and the earlier we teach, the easier it sinks in....the sponge looses its sponginess with time, so to speak.

If she can understand why NOT to handle and respect the t, I say it can be a great "pet" for the right child....but not for every kid for sure.   I would never let my nephew of the same age handle one, no matter how cute he asked.   There's just too many uncontrollable variables, and its NOT in the t's best interest.  The tiger comparison is legit, educate her to learn the same with t's is just as important as it is with tigers, even if its for different reasons.

If she's hell bent on handling her new pet, a hisser or something like a toad would be better.  My nephew has 2 toads.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Mar 24, 2014)

TCVulpes said:


> I tried posting the link but guess I'm too new so it's telling me my post will be reviewed by moderator before posting. Anyhow, I have a couple of pictures of her up in my gallery here on this site. Only 2 pictures I have so far. You can see her there (hopefully).
> 
> I'm hoping to get a few more better pictures of her up soon. Her permanent enclosure should be here today so I'll be re-housing her. Sounds like a potential photo op to me


Saw the pics! Thanks for letting me know. For posting, you can always use this http://tinypic.com/  I'm sure at some point they clean out the images, but I've had mine up for months. It is hard to upload pics here due to size requirements. I like upping big images, as ColdBlood can attest to hahah


I think your T is pretty. I love the red it's so bright! The only thing I wish the sp Yellow/Red didn't have were the white setae, it diffuses the intensity of their black coloration unfortunately. Their disposition can't be beat!!!!!


----------



## darkness975 (Mar 24, 2014)

If she is okay with not handling the animal, and if she will not try and sneak handling behind your back, I do not see an issue with having a "look but don't touch" pet.  Tarantulas and other arachnids are fascinating creatures and I find it great that such interest is being shown by both mom and daughter.  It may also be a good idea to get a locking enclosure if there is any concern about others trying to sneak in and mess with it. 

While I'm thinking of it, make sure the substrate is the proper depth.  A lot of people use Kritter Keepers or Aquariums as enclosures, myself included.  But the substrate has to be high enough so that the spider won't fall very far if it climbs up to the lid and loses its grip.

@Viper, Photobucket is better and it lasts forever until you decide to take the pics down.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 24, 2014)

scorpion975 said:


> @Viper, Photobucket is better and it lasts forever until you decide to take the pics down.


True! I haven't decided on whether I'm going to upload pics to the net or not on any long term regular basis. It's 1 more thing that ties me to an electronic device.


----------



## darkness975 (Mar 24, 2014)

viper69 said:


> True! I haven't decided on whether I'm going to upload pics to the net or not on any long term regular basis. It's 1 more thing that ties me to an electronic device.


I hear you on the not wanting to be tied to electronics bit.  But for purposes of posting to this site and any other uses in the future it's nice to have an album permanently on a site like Photobucket.  She may want to post a picture chronology as time passes with her arachnid(s).


----------



## viper69 (Mar 24, 2014)

scorpion975 said:


> I hear you on the not wanting to be tied to electronics bit.  But for purposes of posting to this site and any other uses in the future it's nice to have an album permanently on a site like Photobucket.  She may want to post a picture chronology as time passes with her arachnid(s).


Yah for peeps that do that...Pbucket or Flicker are great. IF I do it, I'll go Flickr based on feedback from 2 photographer friends of mine.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 24, 2014)

I bought my son his G rosea when he was around three.  He is seven now, and he was raised knowing spiders are a look not touch pet.  If you're confident your daughter won't mess with the spider, I see zero issue with buying her one.  For the first couple years, "his" spider remained with my others.  When he was around five, the spider moved into his room.  He's helped me water the spiders since around four, though I do the actual feeding (aside from him helping drop in a cricket) and maintenance for his spider.  He's shown me he can respect animals and not open and mess with the enclosure, which has allowed me the ability to get into species that are hot.

A sidenote, all Brachepelma species (like the Mexican redknee you mentioned) are CITES listed.  In short, all of them have to be captive bred.because selling wild caught specimens is now illegal.


----------



## Oreo (Mar 24, 2014)

SpiritScale said:


> There have been reports/studies on dogs bitten by a few species (if I remember correctly all were aussie/OW T's but the spiders were not really identified beyond being Theraphosidae) that had a 100% mortality rate. All the dogs were dead within the hour.
> 
> The most accurate/reliable report? No. The weight of the individual dogs were not reported. That said, there are other anecdotal reports here and there of cats/dogs dying. Is an OW species the same potency as a rosie? Of course not.  However for me, I will take the reports into consideration and would not get a small child a tarantula of any species and consider T's to be a danger to other pets in the house.


I agree a parent should err on the side of caution, esp with a small child. If you do search on the forums, I believe I saw a report of a cat surviving an OBT bite. I suppose then, that would be a 100% survival rate? G. rosea do not have a medically significant venom, but no one can guarantee the results of a bite. So neither of us can make absolute statements, but I just wanted to point out to the OP that a G. rosea T would not "more than likely kill or seriously injure" a 50 lb dog.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 24, 2014)

Well we picked a rose hair. I put her as my profile picture my daughter loves her as of now she's nice.  Thanks guys for all the advice ! I will be back for sure if I have any questions.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Mar 24, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Well we picked a rose hair. I put her as my profile picture my daughter loves her as of now she's nice.  Thanks guys for all the advice ! I will be back for sure if I have any questions.


Fantastic that your daughter is interested, I love seeing children fascinated with Ts ae! I do strongly recommend that she not hold it though, at least not yet anyway =) Handling Ts is always a stress on the tarantula itself, and it requires a steady hand. Children tend to get excited (it's only natural ^^) and even a slight jerk of the muscles or quick movement can freak out tarantulas to the point of throwing hairs or even biting. As others have mentioned, roseas are wonderful Ts and are often pretty docile however they are unpredictable at times, especially if wild caught. Best to make it a look but not touch pet for now ae

I'm guessing you purchased a female, got a name yet? =)


----------



## Micrathena (Mar 24, 2014)

I am so glad your daughter likes spiders! Children usually fear them (which is annoying, but okay) or actively hate them (which is awful). 
I can guarantee this will not be the last! Congrats!

---------- Post added 03-24-2014 at 08:08 PM ----------




viper69 said:


> True! I haven't decided on whether I'm going to upload pics to the net or not on any long term regular basis. It's 1 more thing that ties me to an electronic device.


 Arachnoboards ties me to an electronic device.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah she got interested out of no where then constantly wanted to see picutres watch videos learn about them. So what we did was buy something it needed once a week long as she behaved since they don't need much as of yesterday we only needed to add the tarantula. We didn't really hold it but from the transition to its tank i let it crawl from my hand to hers a couple times. He gave me a good guess it was female he breeds them so i some what believe it is. My daughter changed her name from Stella to Rosetta. So that is her name and even if its a boy then his name is Rosetta lol. 


Thanks she was super excited too walk into the store hahashe had her eye on a bearded dragon but that's a whole different thing i don't do reptiles i hate snakes. I definitely want to get a golden knee when they come around so you're right not the last.


----------



## awiec (Mar 24, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Yeah she got interested out of no where then constantly wanted to see picutres watch videos learn about them. So what we did was buy something it needed once a week long as she behaved since they don't need much as of yesterday we only needed to add the tarantula. We didn't really hold it but from the transition to its tank i let it crawl from my hand to hers a couple times. He gave me a good guess it was female he breeds them so i some what believe it is. My daughter changed her name from Stella to Rosetta. So that is her name and even if its a boy then his name is Rosetta lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks she was super excited too walk into the store hahashe had her eye on a bearded dragon but that's a whole different thing i don't do reptiles i hate snakes. I definitely want to get a golden knee when they come around so you're right not the last.


As I said the reptile shows have golden knees EVERYWHERE. You can get one around 3 inches at a decent price since if you get them as babies they do take a while to grow (I've had one for 7 months and its molted once). Really June/July is the best time to buy T's in Michigan because everyone likes breeding them in spring so that the slings don't have to go through too hot or too cold weather on the way to the shows. So perhaps next year when you have rosie care down you can pick up a golden knee, but they are usually available year round at the show I go to.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 24, 2014)

I almost got a curly hair sling but changed my mind. I didn't want a tiny baby for a first one just because i'm not a expert on molting and all that. I will look into that i know there is a reptile expo april 12th or something.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 24, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> i'm not a expert on molting and all that.



That made me chuckle...you don't need to help or give directions, the t knows full well what to do.  Plus it is one of the most interesting aspects of a t....fascinating really....then there is the changes in color and size instantly.  I'd suggest trying someday, but with a little faster growing species.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 24, 2014)

Well I meant more of i don't know what it looks like or anything haha but makes sense I've just heard they can die while they molt.


----------



## awiec (Mar 24, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Well I meant more of i don't know what it looks like or anything haha but makes sense I've just heard they can die while they molt.


As with reptiles, really if there are issues molting the best you can do is make a Tarantula ICU: which is a very small container, probably a glad tupperware would work, lined with warm moist paper towel. A wet paintbrush can be used to gently rub off some of the old skin; some people do surgery but these are people with more experience. If you get a larger collection there is a chance that eventually you will have to help one out of a molt, my first time just happened to be with my King Baboon who had 4 legs stuck which its perfectly unhindered only having 5 working legs and still feisty. The nice thing about spiders is that they will regenerate if they loose a leg, palp or fang in the next molt and its not uncommon to loose a T to a bad molt, these things happen sometimes.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 24, 2014)

A tarantula is probably a better choice than a beardie, considering you're the one who's gonna have to do most of the care hahah. Glad to hear you're succumbing to the tarantula addiction so quickly!

I believe dying during a molt is more of a risk with older tarantulas and particular species like T. blondi. My understanding is it's not that big a deal with tiny slings.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info awiec.

Well that's good to know if that's the case they have curly hair slings for $15 he said they always have them. Maybe one day I'll get one if it's not that bad when their babies. What do you feed then when thier babies?


----------



## LordWaffle (Mar 24, 2014)

You can feed them small crickets and roaches, and if they're too small for that you can cut up large crickets or prekill smaller ones and let them scavenge feed.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 24, 2014)

The curly hair sling was tiny the size of a dime. 

I put Rosetta in the gallery so now the picture can be seen bigger hah just figuring out the site. I'm happy i joined seems like you can get alot of good information from everyone.


----------



## Beary Strange (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats on the new T and your daughter's interest in them, that's great. But I do want to echo what everyone else has said; handling, especially since you bought a rosie should probably be off limits. Just a teeny anecdote: my boyfriend's mother is at our house. He wanted to show off one of our rosie's bad attitudes and was teasing her with a paintbrush, thinking she'd rear up for his mom to see. I told him to stop, that she'd taken a brush right out of my hand just the day before when I was testing her feeding response/trying to get her out in the open for pictures. He kept at it, next thing you know she's grabbed a hold of the brush, he jerks back, brush and all, and she goes flying onto his ankle. So I had to slowly and carefully coax her off of him lest she bite his leg. While we were both already well aware she is far from docile (given the choice, I'd rather hold my P.miranda ...not saying I would, but I feel my miranda is far less likely to bite me) but this could potentially happen with any rosie-this girl had seemed to be ignoring him only moments before. Point is, for the sake of your new T and your daughter, please be careful.:coffee:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Mar 24, 2014)

Also reptile shows do sell pinhead or 1/8 inch crickets usually, if you decide to get a little sling, but prekilled works pretty well.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 25, 2014)

Can you show us a photo of Rosetta's enclosure? 

If you don't mind the tiny size and slow growth, a curly hair (Brachypelma albopilosum) sling might be a good choice. You won't be able to handle it of course, but they're quite hardy as long as they're kept dry enough and very easy to care for. I've got 4 curly hair slings myself, they're out and about most of the time and it's fun to watch them build their burrows. 

If this petshop sells slings, they probably also sell pinhead crickets. B. albos are voracious eaters, you won't have any trouble feeding it. Last week I watched one of mine cram 7 crickets into its mouth at once.


----------



## Curious jay (Mar 25, 2014)

viper69 said:


> If you are dead set on owning a T the BEST beginner species is* Euathlus sp Red* or  *Euathlus sp Yellow*. Small 2.5-3" max in size, terrestrial, extremely docile, very slow growing! I have 3 and they have never shown any threat display. They are a "curious" species often coming to the opening of container when opened, very slow moving generally. They are an extremely cautious species too, they are more likely to withdraw, stop and freeze then scurry off generally. Even when rehoused to a new container, mine haven't been feisty.
> 
> It's THE best beginner species out there in the hobby!!!!!  This video demonstrates the exact behavior of all my Euathulus sp Red/sp Yellow Ts  Some people think the Red and Yellow are the same species, some think they are locality variants (still same species) and others think they are different species. They are from Chile.
> 
> ...



Pretty much what Viper said, suprised no one mentioned Euathus sp. red/yellow before.

Hard pressed to find anything more docile than these guys, I dont think mine would attempt to bite no matter how much  I tried to tempt her.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 25, 2014)

Belle fury- thanks I mentioned before that it's not going to be a everyday kind of thing. Thanks for the story except I don't think is she turns mean I'd be instigating her to act out lol. 

Yeah I can get a picture I didn't buy a tank just a plastic shoe box I figured it we can save money why noy I seen there is no harm in using those instead of a tank. So we put some whole added a little water bowl and a hiding spot. Rosetta has been moving all around since she's been in there so I don't know if that's good or bad. I know I wouldn't want too hold a baby anyways their ugly lol I hate little spiders. I would love to get a mexican red knee or golden knee lol I was advised a website where it's spend over 20 and get one free which the free ones include a curly hair and pink zebra beauty so we might just have 3 here in the next couple months that's my limit though. I wouldn't mind buying a golden knee or mexican red knee and getting a curly hair free.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Mar 25, 2014)

Don't worry about the pacing, she is probably just exploring her new home. Did you use coco fiber as substrate or something else? If you can also get a close up picture of her underside at the top of the abdomen (the part next to the thorax) then we can tell you if she is female or not =)


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah every time I look at her she's in a new spot or hanging off the side haha. I didn't think I'd see her walking on the walls but I see where her favorite spots are up in the corner or on the botton next to her hiding spot not in it. She hasn't sat still for more than a hour yet. She did drop from the top so I hope it wasn't to high of a drop like 3 inches... I can definitely get a picture up close since she's up on the wall lol I did use coconut fiber I believe I'll have to lool at thr bad but it came in a brick or lose and I bought the lose bag.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 25, 2014)

---------- Post added 03-25-2014 at 05:07 PM ----------

What she did after we held her after like 30 mins haha she wanted back out.






---------- Post added 03-25-2014 at 05:10 PM ----------


----------



## CrystalRose (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats on your first T. If she climbs like that a lot I would make her substrate deeper so if she falls she won't have far to drop. They can hurt themselves pretty easy if they fall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 25, 2014)

I was actually thinking about that.

---------- Post added 03-25-2014 at 05:33 PM ----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 25, 2014)

She's very cute

Wow that enclosure looks huge! How big is it? It looks bigger than she needs. I've heard Ts can get restless in a large enclosure, but I've never put one in anything big so I'm no expert.

It's to be expected for a T to be restless when they're first settling in, but you might wanna try packing down the substrate so it's not as loose. Be sure to add more as you pack, of course.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 25, 2014)

Its really not big at all i know it looks big but its just a little plastic shoe box. She's constantly moving so my daughter is just glued to watching her lol. I took her out to fill up her tank more and when I put her back she climbed to the top i opened it and she came right out of her back out for 30 mins later give or take and then she was back at to top. Even at the pet store we were there for a good 20 mins and she just climbed around her little critter keeper non stop. I think that's what attracted my daughter to her


----------



## awiec (Mar 25, 2014)

You could probably throw another inch in there, that way her chance of being injured is close to nill. It is a little big but a nice set up over all.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 25, 2014)

awiec said:


> You could probably throw another inch in there, that way her chance of being injured is close to nill. It is a little big but a nice set up over all.


+1  You shouldn't ever need to re-house her.  I think it looks perfect for an adult.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah I can put some more in it tomorrow I don't want to mess with her since it's late I read to make sure they know the difference between day and night so that's what I've been doing. I also read don't let it be more than 2 leg spans or it's too high right now she can eeach the top and bottom at ones some spots it's like leg span and a half. It might be the angle of the pictures I agree it looks big and a big fall but it's not. I definitely appreciate everyone's opinions and just incase tomorrow I'm going to fill it in a little more. We might just take the chance and go get a curly hair sling so info on that wpuld be great because online it's all the same stuff and doesn't say much.


----------



## awiec (Mar 26, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Yeah I can put some more in it tomorrow I don't want to mess with her since it's late I read to make sure they know the difference between day and night so that's what I've been doing. I also read don't let it be more than 2 leg spans or it's too high right now she can eeach the top and bottom at ones some spots it's like leg span and a half. It might be the angle of the pictures I agree it looks big and a big fall but it's not. I definitely appreciate everyone's opinions and just incase tomorrow I'm going to fill it in a little more. We might just take the chance and go get a curly hair sling so info on that wpuld be great because online it's all the same stuff and doesn't say much.


I'd suggest waiting a few months so you have some experience changing water and what not. By July/August there will be slings everywhere so you can have the widest selection possible (at your pet shop and at the reptile shows). Slings tend to need a little more care than an adult but curly hairs are pretty hardy. I've kept spiders for almost 18 years but I decided to space out my T purchases out every couple of months (preferably have it molt once in my care) just so I would make sure I could care for the sling and it was settled down.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 26, 2014)

Ohh yeah definitely I changed my mind. I only want too get one more so I want to take my time and find the right one. I want too get one a with a little more too look at. We were looking at mexican fire leg, mexican red knee or chaco golden knee. My daughter wants a salmon pink birdeater haha but that's definitely a no no that's too much for me. Plus I'd rather buy one that's not a sling I already figured there would be more of a selection in a couple months. If not I'll just buy online and deal with the shipping prices.

---------- Post added 03-26-2014 at 07:34 PM ----------


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks like she's doing well! Probably best to add another inch or so of substrate to prevent injury from falls. The enclosure is quite large for her but she will grow into it, she can likely spend her whole life in there =)


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah she's doing awesome I noticed at night she stays still mostly and once it's morning she's very active. I'm not sure if they sleep or anything. Yesterday sheb scared I looked at her and she was hanging upside down on the top ! I thought she was goinv to fall and hurt herself I waited like 2 mins I didn't want to stick my hand in thete but eventually it looked like the was struggling she I helped her down. She is a very busy bee during the day I see she started to dig a hold or burrow in front of her hiding spot she's always sitting on top of it rather than inside.  She hasn't hid since we've had here she's always been out in the open constantly moving.i put a picture of her on fb and everyone freaked out except one person....out of 30. I hate how people don't keep their opinions to themselves it gets annoying reading eww or you're crazy over and over. Rosetta is adorable I don't know why people are so afraid I feel like tarantulas are misunderstood.


----------



## LordWaffle (Mar 27, 2014)

They do not sleep, but they do rest. You'll often find them with their legs in what appears to us to be awkward or uncomfortable positions. When tht acquiesce, they just sit there. Their metabolism is incredibly slow, they don't need to burn energy to maintain internal temperatures, and they don't have a conscious mind in the way we do (which is what the vast majority of your sleep is for) and therefore have never evolved a sleep cycle.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Mar 27, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Yeah she's doing awesome I noticed at night she stays still mostly and once it's morning she's very active. I'm not sure if they sleep or anything. Yesterday sheb scared I looked at her and she was hanging upside down on the top ! I thought she was goinv to fall and hurt herself I waited like 2 mins I didn't want to stick my hand in thete but eventually it looked like the was struggling she I helped her down. She is a very busy bee during the day I see she started to dig a hold or burrow in front of her hiding spot she's always sitting on top of it rather than inside.  She hasn't hid since we've had here she's always been out in the open constantly moving.i put a picture of her on fb and everyone freaked out except one person....out of 30. I hate how people don't keep their opinions to themselves it gets annoying reading eww or you're crazy over and over. Rosetta is adorable I don't know why people are so afraid I feel like tarantulas are misunderstood.


Yeah I know ae, people just don't understand spiders like we all do =) Post a pic of a P.metallica or A.versicolor MF, that should change a lot of their minds haha In future refrain from helping her, Ts are perfectly capable without us, in fact they do better without our interference, they are very solitary creatures. They are also nocturnal so move around more at night time, however it's likely your rosea crossed some time zones so hasn't adjusted yet


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah I only helped her because I didn't want her to fall she was hanging for awhile and was loosing her grip with some legs and that's all I needed was her to fall and get hurt. Hopefully she doesn't do that anymore haha you're probably right because I did read their nocturnal.  I did put a cricket in there yesterday she didn't go for it but when we woke up it was gone so I'm assuming she had a midnight snack haha.


----------



## darkness975 (Mar 27, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> I hate how people don't keep their opinions to themselves it gets annoying reading eww or you're crazy over and over. Rosetta is adorable I don't know why people are so afraid I feel like tarantulas are misunderstood.


I agree. As a scorpion, tarantula, and other invert keeper I find it irksome that people coo and purr over my birds and other "acceptable" pets but shun and cringe at my inverts.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 27, 2014)

Does your daughter want to show off Rosetta to her friends yet?


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 27, 2014)

Right, I mean some people as myself I don't like the hassel of a dog or other pets. I think so far their super easy to take care of cheap and something interesting too look at rather than something everyone has. 
My daughter baby talks Rosetta it's the cutest thing ever it's funny too because when Rosetta sees her she walks over by her I don't know why but my daughter thinks it's cute.




Probably but unfortunately she doesn't have friends yet her birthday is after the cut off date in December so she starts this year. She definitely wants to show her to family though her uncles and stuff haha.All day she "checks" on her and I hear her say "aww Rosetta you're so beautiful"she is in love that's for sure. She even told me she wants to make her room the tarantula room lol I know what her hobby is going to be when she's older. We made a deal if she's good and everything we'll get one more in a couple months. She hasn't bugged me too hold her after I explained it too her more that she can make her nervous and she can get hurt. She would rather her be healthy and happy than hold her but we did agree once a month at the most we can take her out.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 27, 2014)

That's great to hear! I hope she stays fascinated with it in the years to come.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah me to since Rosetta will be around for awhile. I was going to ask she's so little too me is she going to get bigger? I don't know if you can tell from the pictures.


----------



## awiec (Mar 28, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Yeah me to since Rosetta will be around for awhile. I was going to ask she's so little too me is she going to get bigger? I don't know if you can tell from the pictures.


Tarantulas are interesting in the fact that they will molt past maturity(which a lot of spiders don't do), they will slow down once they reach a certain size but yours looks to be about 3.5 inch so she will gain a few more inches, but rosies grow slow so you won't see a massive increase in size each molt but she will get bigger. Once she reaches about 5 inches she will probably slow down and only molt every couple years just because their metabolism is so slow and don't burn much energy.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Mar 30, 2014)

I was just wondering when summer time comes we keep the central air on around 68 70 would that hurt her any way. Also we get the house sprayed for bugs will that affecr her?


----------



## awiec (Mar 30, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> I was just wondering when summer time comes we keep the central air on around 68 70 would that hurt her any way. Also we get the house sprayed for bugs will that affecr her?


I don't think it would bother her too much, but she may think its "winter" time and slow down her metabolism. If you keep the house around 72 then your spider is happy and you save on the energy bill, plus with how nasty of a winter we have had I feel we will have a very mild summer. As for spraying as long as the spray isn't near the room where she is kept/her food she should be okay, spiders are pretty sensitive to sprays so perhaps blocking off the room where she is should be your best bet. Also note that they can also be sensitive to flea treatment on animals so you should stay away from the T or animal with the treatment for several days, read the DKS thread on here for more information.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 30, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> I was just wondering when summer time comes we keep the central air on around 68 70 would that hurt her any way.


There were a few years I kept my rosehair in a basement.  Summer temps were always below 70, winter was only slightly cooler, yet she responded to the outside weather/seasons normally.  Feeding heavy once it warmed up and through summer and shutting down, as is normal, sometime in the winter.  She'll be fine.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Apr 4, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Okay so my daughter who is 5 has been bugging me to get a tarantula.  Me never owing one or ever wanting to I did tons of research online. We settled on a chaco golden knee but I can't find any really. So now a local reptile store carries grammostola rosas sorry if I spelt that wrong. So we're most likley buying one tomorrow a adult I don't feel like I know enough too get them from a sling. My questions are my daughter being 5 she wants to hold it and what not but as we all know they are venomus and shoot barbs but is there a different effect because she's a child? I know I can ask the reptile store but I want too get as many opinions as possible. I know all the facts about it being fragile and all that my concern is if we get lucky and it doesn't mind being held should she? Also is there certin times you hold it like don't hold after it eats or if it's hungry will it bite you.


*MICHIGAN?* In the midst of the *NEW ICE AGE?*

I'm in Lansing now and will be here for another week. Are you nearby? You can reply by private e-mail if you wish. My addy is in my sig below.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 6, 2014)

So I know someone with a l.p 3 year old male for $50 is that a decent price or would or be a waste? I actually think it's a female but I haven't seen it in person yet. I read they mature before a year?  So if it is a male I will know by the hooks but if it's a female is $50 a good price?  Thanks. 

As for Rosette she's doing really good she has some weird habits lol but other than that everything has been going good. 


Stan-Lansing is about a hour and 30 minutes from me.


----------



## awiec (Apr 6, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> So I know someone with a l.p 3 year old male for $50 is that a decent price or would or be a waste? I actually think it's a female but I haven't seen it in person yet. I read they mature before a year?  So if it is a male I will know by the hooks but if it's a female is $50 a good price?  Thanks.
> 
> As for Rosette she's doing really good she has some weird habits lol but other than that everything has been going good.
> 
> ...


Only mature males will have hooks( and they will not live much longer than a year), which I don't remember if LP's get hooks or not. I'd suggest just sticking with the rose hair for a while as LPs can get rather large and can be a little cranky, but if you want a little challenge then I suppose go for it.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Okay so then what i read was wrong their only mature when they have hooks can they be mature without having them? Its not a for sure thing yet just wondering how to tell. I know he said it was a male but he's 3 so I don't know when they mature and die.

I just read males mature in 2 years live 10 to 15 and females mature in 3 years live longer so I'm assuming their different. I could be wrong so if anyone knows would be great.


----------



## awiec (Apr 7, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Okay so then what i read was wrong their only mature when they have hooks can they be mature without having them? Its not a for sure thing yet just wondering how to tell. I know he said it was a male but he's 3 so I don't know when they mature and die.
> 
> I just read males mature in 2 years live 10 to 15 and females mature in 3 years live longer so I'm assuming their different. I could be wrong so if anyone knows would be great.


I am curious where you read that? Maturation depends on species and husbandry but once a male matures he has very little time left, the longest I've heard of was a G.pulchripes living about 18 months after he matured, but that is a very slow growing species so he could have taken several years to mature. Similar thing for females it all depends on species and husbandry, as for how long they live that also depends on species. There are species where the females maybe live 10 and others where they live 30 or more. Seeing as this is an LP, that is a very fast growing species so he may be close to maturing or mature already but I don't know what he looks like. Age really does not tell you anything, its only useful to list a post maturation date/age for a mature male as people like to know how "fresh" the male is.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 7, 2014)

mm.. Idk I can look for the website again and post it. That's why I asked on here I don't believe everything I read online so I figured on here would be best. I have one picture but it's not the best I'm not going too see it until Wednesday so I'm going to text them for a better picture and I'll post it too see what you think. Also I'll find the website. I am new too all of this I would hate to get one and die suddenly because it's a mature male.


----------



## awiec (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah that pic won't tell us much, we'd have to see good pictures of his under carriage and pedipalps (those "legs" that are near the fangs and are shorter than the rest).


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 7, 2014)

I guess I'll just have to check on Wednesday.  Here is one website wasn't the same one but kind of states the same thing.




http://www.waza.org/en/zoo/visit-th...and-scorpions-1254385524/lasiodora-parahybana


----------



## LordWaffle (Apr 7, 2014)

Gonna have to cut in here really quickly: LPs are _not_ a challenge. At all. At least not for care. For people who suffer from arachnophobia, they can be, but otherwise there's nothing challenging about them. They're a great beginner T, so if you're okay with a 10 inch spider and want to branch out from your Rosie it's a good species.

As far as whether it's male or not, you won't be able to tell for sure unless you can look at a molt or if you can identify emboli on the pedipalps present on a mature male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 8, 2014)

Okay thanks I guess I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Apr 9, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Okay so my daughter who is 5 has been bugging me to get a tarantula.  Me never owing one or ever wanting to I did tons of research online. ...


I have finally had a chance to skim through most of this thread (although I haven't been able to read it in detail). Sorry that it's taken me this long.

I strongly urge you to visit the *Spiders, Calgary website* and start reading. Pay particular attention to these webpages, but at least skim through all the others as you can find time.

*STAN'S NEWBIE INTRODUCTION*

*STAN'S RANT*

*MYTH WEBTREE*

*CARE SHEETS: THE MOTHER OF ALL MYTHS*

*TEMPERATURE*

*RELATIVE HUMIDITY*

*CARE AND HUSBANDRY OF THE CHILEAN ROSE TARANTULA*. Chilean roses have a much deserved reputation for doing exactly what you least expect, and for no other apparently good reason than to cause their owners as much anxiety and stress as possible. Wild caught roses almost always undergo the much dreaded "Hemisphere Shift" wherein they stop eating and molting for months to years, for instance. And even after they become acclimated to the northern timetable, they still periodically fast or molt unpredictably. Bottom line: Don't be too surprised at anything it does. If you become a little paranoid about its idiosyncrasies, feel free to check with us.

*SUBSTRATE*

You're starting out with virtually no experience or background and are still on the very steepest part of the learning curve. Worse yet, if you start paying attention to all the care sheets you'll find in the pet shops and online, you're going to go crazy, and maybe kill the spider! The education you're getting is going to take more than a year, but it's going to be a lot of fun, and there will be lots of surprises in store. You'll never look at a spider from the old perspective again!


Hope this helps. Best of luck.


_________________________________

Patience little grasshopper. Patience.
_________________________________

Pop quizzes daily, your little 8-legged Yoda will be giving you!


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 15, 2014)

So... I have a question Rosetta our Rosa I noticed her walking all around the top of her enclosure so I took her out and she isn't moving right she's walking with a couple legs kind of curled up rather than sprawled out so I put her back and she just started walking around the top again and I noticed when she stops she slides slowly down it then starts moving again. We watch her a lot and she's just moving different so Idk if that's bad but other than that she's acting fine.

i did read about dks and watch videos she's acting nothing like that.  She was digging a little a couple minutes ago also now she's just chilling all sprawled out not her legs curled up it was only the front ones that start with a p can't think of it and not the very back but the ones in front of that


----------



## awiec (Apr 15, 2014)

T's usually use their pedipalps for others things other than moving. She sounds restless, is there something new by or near her enclosure? If she does this with the other legs, you may need to check for injuries like a white fluid. Of course my T's will sometimes keep their pedipalps near them while they have their legs stretched, just something weird they do. Of course she may be suffering from hemispheric shift as in she might be wild caught and her body is still in synced with her old habitat enviromental patterns. Of course it is spring time and I've noted some of my T are more active, they can sometimes just sense these things.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 15, 2014)

Well I checked good to look for any liquid and she's fine nothing there. She seems restless kind of she'll sit for a hour then climb around for awhile and then do it over and over. I'm just hoping it's nothing bad we haven't done anything to hurt her she has water she just ate yesterday the fall isn't far enough that I can tell to hurt her if she fell off the side she can touch the top and bottom at the same time. It does sound right about being restless she seems sluggish when she goes and sits she's not curled up or anything. I guess I'll just keep a eye on her and hopefully that's just what it is.


We did just get a l.p sling and I taped it to her lid because I felt like the cup is so little I don't want it getting pushed off. I'll move it and see what happens.


----------



## awiec (Apr 15, 2014)

T's do rely on vibrations so all the scurrying the sling may be doing may be bothering her, she could also could be going into pre-molt if shes sluggish, but remove the sling cup and leave her alone. Also taping the sling cup down is a bad idea in case you need to do maintenance, I get you don't want it to fall but it shouldn't be an issue to not knock it over; I have a cat that likes to know over everything but I've arranged my cages so that she can't and I have never had an issue.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 15, 2014)

Well I guess that's what it was I moved Phoenix and Rosetta has now been in her hide just sitting around. I keep them in the living room since we do have a curious 3 year old and a kitten who hasn't been curious but that could change so there safest up high in the living room anywhere else wouldn't work. It's not taped down just a piece of tape on the bottom holding it to the shelf not over the lid. Thanks for the advice I would of never of thought to move Phoenix I'm glad I asked. I did also read about pre molt but she doesn't have any physical signs of it so I'm assuming she's not.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## awiec (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't see any signs of injury, shes probably just being a rosea ie weird. Very pretty though, almost makes me want one.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 28, 2014)

A before and now.


Is she about too molt? She's closed herself off for about 5 days I left her alone just checked on her today since where she's hiding is against the wall so didn't want to move her but her abdomen has gotten pretty much black. Thanks !


----------



## awiec (Apr 28, 2014)

Would defiantly say its going to molt. wait about 5 days (since its small) after you know it has molted before you feed it, it will be really hungry after it hardens up and congrats on your first T molt.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks. I'm definitely excited because I've read you can definitely tell the difference with them. Just a little nervous that something could go wrong haha. I thought she was going to I actually moved her from the little deli container because I read they like to burrow as slings and the next day I moved her she closed off her hide and burrowed in there then started getting darker so I left her alone but looked today and got excited when I noticed she was black. How much time do they stay like that before molting? Should it be soon? 


On another note I bought some fake flowers from the dollar store I read they like different textures and too make it a little more appealing so I cut them and put them in there their just on the ground I noticed our Rosea grooming on them she likes them. Are those okay to be in there? I also put a small marble in there I also read they sometimes like to I guess manipulate things.


----------



## awiec (Apr 28, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Thanks. I'm definitely excited because I've read you can definitely tell the difference with them. Just a little nervous that something could go wrong haha. I thought she was going to I actually moved her from the little deli container because I read they like to burrow as slings and the next day I moved her she closed off her hide and burrowed in there then started getting darker so I left her alone but looked today and got excited when I noticed she was black. How much time do they stay like that before molting? Should it be soon?
> 
> 
> On another note I bought some fake flowers from the dollar store I read they like different textures and too make it a little more appealing so I cut them and put them in there their just on the ground I noticed our Rosea grooming on them she likes them. Are those okay to be in there? I also put a small marble in there I also read they sometimes like to I guess manipulate things.


Certain fake plants can have toxic dyes or chemicals on them, so a lot of people use silk fake plants and wash them really well before putting them in the cage, as for a marble that may be a little hard, a ping pong ball may be better. I don't really put any fancy things in my cages but I won't stop you if you want to. As for the molting question its very variable, I had a G.pulchripes sling go into premolt for close to a month but seeing as yours is a faster growing species it may take a few days to a week; every T does things at its own pace, when you see an old skin you will know for sure.


----------



## Medusa (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a ping pong ball in with my G. rosea and B. smithii. Never see them move it but it ends up in different places almost every morning. I need to stay up more often. That's when the good stuff happens. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 28, 2014)

Lol yeah I was going to use a ping pong ball I might just use that instead. I just thought it'd be too big for the sling.


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 28, 2014)

A pingpong ball will definitely be too big for a sling, and a marble could be dangerous due to the weight. I've heard of people using wadded up paper balls for their Ts. A tiny paper ball might be ok, just make sure it doesn't get moldy. 

(I've never used a paper ball so somebody please back me up here or tell me if I'm totally wrong)


----------



## awiec (Apr 28, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Lol yeah I was going to use a ping pong ball I might just use that instead. I just thought it'd be too big for the sling.


Oh for the sling, yeah don't put anything with the sling, I thought you meant the rosea


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 28, 2014)

Right, I just took them out of both of them. Good thing I said something or I wouldn't of known I'll just wait until it gets bigger since I've read it doesn't take long with them. Thanks for the information ! So if i wanted to put something I'll just make sure it's light and not too hard but I'm assuming it doesn't matter to them if there is anything in there except water lol.


----------



## awiec (Apr 28, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Right, I just took them out of both of them. Good thing I said something or I wouldn't of known I'll just wait until it gets bigger since I've read it doesn't take long with them. Thanks for the information ! So if i wanted to put something I'll just make sure it's light and not too hard but I'm assuming it doesn't matter to them if there is anything in there except water lol.


Yeah and make sure there are no chemicals on it, best to wash it very well.


----------



## LordWaffle (Apr 28, 2014)

In regards to your question about how long it'll take your LP to molt:  at that size the ones I've been around took 1-2 weeks once they were that dark.  Just depends on the spider, but it will be soon.  Let it harden up for at least 5 days then when it comes out of its burrow, feed it.  It's okay to feed a bit more after a molt, it will have expended a lot of energy to go through the process.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 30, 2014)

So I noticed she has clear fluid coming out of her leg is that normal?


----------



## awiec (Apr 30, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> So I noticed she has clear fluid coming out of her leg is that normal?


Thats hemolymph aka Tarantula blood, keep an eye on, the tarantula should be able to pop the leg off or seal off that section of the leg so it won't bleed out. It should be able to stop it and the fluid will just dry.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 30, 2014)

Okay I looked it up earlier before I asked on here and it said either fluid due too pre molt or blood. So I didn't know what to think I hope there isn't something wrong since she should be molting very soon.


I just figure I'd ask on here because you can't believe everything you read online I'd rather know from someone who knows rather than some random website. We are still new at this so I'd rather ask than guess.


----------



## awiec (Apr 30, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Okay I looked it up earlier before I asked on here and it said either fluid due too pre molt or blood. So I didn't know what to think I hope there isn't something wrong since she should be molting very soon.


All you can you is keep an eye out, apparently there can be some fluid loss during molting, so watch closely.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah I definitely will I turned it around like 2 days ago so I can peek at her without disturbing it moving it. I looked and it's gone so I'm hoping it's nothing major. I know it's a natural thing for them to molt but I'm kind of nervous being the first time. I'm just being patient and my daughter is excited too see what she looks like after. Thanks for answering all my questions I appreciate it.


----------



## awiec (Apr 30, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Yeah I definitely will I turned it around like 2 days ago so I can peek at her without disturbing it moving it. I looked and it's gone so I'm hoping it's nothing major. I know it's a natural thing for them to molt but I'm kind of nervous being the first time. I'm just being patient and my daughter is excited too see what she looks like after. Thanks for answering all my questions I appreciate it.


Well you're prepared, I had my first T molt in the container that I got it in on my way home from an expo, all I could do was hope as there wasn't anything I could do for it during the car ride. It ended up being just fine and I had myself a fresh bright blue A.versicolor within a few days (as they will look very light/white after they molt).


----------



## michaelasmommy (May 2, 2014)

Well good thing it all went well lol I'd probably be nervous the car ride home. 

So I think I was bugging her lol I'd peek at it here and there with a little light so I could make sure everything was okay especially since I seen the fluid. Well she blocked off the spot I could see it through so now I don't know what's going on lol. Guess we'll just wait and see hopefully that's a good sign like leave me alone and let me do my thing haha.


----------



## LordWaffle (May 2, 2014)

Hemolymph is actually a milky white color, a little bit of fluid on a leg is nothing to worry about.  Excess amounts, sure, but not a little droplet. Blocking off its hide is a sign it wants to be left alone, yes.  Probably to molt.  Give it time, you'll see it again eventually.


----------



## michaelasmommy (May 11, 2014)

Well it molted about 4 days ago I did have a cup with duct tape I've wanted to get out so I did and put a hide in I bought from the pet store. Well it has since blocked itself again. I don't want to bug it but I'd like too feed it when it's ready so will it unblock itself when it's hungry? Do I have yo worry about it not drinking? Or will it come out if it needs a drink? Thanks


----------



## awiec (May 11, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Well it molted about 4 days ago I did have a cup with duct tape I've wanted to get out so I did and put a hide in I bought from the pet store. Well it has since blocked itself again. I don't want to bug it but I'd like too feed it when it's ready so will it unblock itself when it's hungry? Do I have yo worry about it not drinking? Or will it come out if it needs a drink? Thanks


It will come out when it is ready just make sure it has a water source. Also a cup with duct tap is not a good idea, the T will either get stuck on it or will chew through it (they can rip wire apart no problem). I'd suggest going to Meijer or some other grocery store with a deli counter, ask to buy a large salad container and use that. Your rose hair will defiantly rip through tape. Its best not to bother them after a molt for a week or two and you should give it a meal before you move it as they may take a bit to adjust and it will reduce the stress. Just think of it in the spider's terms, I'm going to rip you out of your home and throw you into a entire new one; its best to make the transition as stress-less as possible.


----------



## michaelasmommy (May 11, 2014)

Right i know that i was going to change it but it hid too molt so about 4 days after i bought one and switched it. I didnt want to bug it but all I could think about was it getting stuck so I waited like 4 days and just did a quick switch of the hide. Then it blocked off the front from the new one so I'm assuming the molting process went good since it's moving around and all that. It has a little cap with water so if it wants water it's there I just hope it comes out when it's hungry or needs a drink.


----------



## Chevysbrew (May 11, 2014)

Lots of chat about the T's but how is your daughter doing still interested?  I also have a 5 year old girl and although she is not hypnotized with the T's she is always with me on feeding time and cleaning. Likes to look but not ready to handle which I think is good don't like to put ether of them on risk... Both my B smithi and B sp Yaxchilan are very docile but I let them be. And as I say my daughters T's that I bought for me! Jejejejee.
Good luck and have a great T feeding time!
David S.


----------



## awiec (May 11, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Right i know that i was going to change it but it hid too molt so about 4 days after i bought one and switched it. I didnt want to bug it but all I could think about was it getting stuck so I waited like 4 days and just did a quick switch of the hide. Then it blocked off the front from the new one so I'm assuming the molting process went good since it's moving around and all that. It has a little cap with water so if it wants water it's there I just hope it comes out when it's hungry or needs a drink.


 You don't have to worry, very rarely do they get stuck (of course one of mine was a rare one who did) and they know what they are doing. If I am reading this right, you switched its hide after it was done molting? If so then of course its going to hide, you switched something in its home and its still waiting to harden up as they are completely helpless at this point. I know my terrestrials don't come out usually until they are hardened up. If its thirsty, it will come out and if its fangs are black then its ready to eat. Pre-molt and Post molt are the times where you don't bother the tarantula except to maybe give a little water.


----------



## michaelasmommy (May 11, 2014)

Yeah she loves them she still tells them their beautiful and she loves them everyday lol. When Rosetta grooms herself which is alot she's always watching. We don't handle Rosetta anymore just for that fact I'd hate for something to happen to either one of them. I'm sure there will be times we take her out though just not often. Haha they are both my daughters she picked them both and she better stay interested since we'll have them for along time if not then I guess their mine.  My son does look at them and get big eyes and say no way alot so I'm assuming he'll be interested in them also as he gets older. 


Yes I waited like 4 days after it molted to change it like I said I kept thinking it was going to get stuck so figured I'd just do a quick switch then the next day completely blocked off. I was just hoping from me switching it wouldn't affect it coming out for water. Now it has a normal hide and I guess I'll just waituntil it decides to come out. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (May 11, 2014)

As I said for a big T (I'm assuming you are talking about your rose hair) don't bother it for a week or two as it is recovering. And it blocked it off because its still recovering and does not want anything to bother it (in the wild it can keep out other insects).


----------



## michaelasmommy (May 11, 2014)

No it's our l.parabahyba sling that molted. Thanks though I'm just going to let it be now that it's molted and all that I think I have everything I need to know about them. Between all the great information on here from everyone who responded and reading on here and everywhere else. I feel pretty confident now that I know what I'm doing


----------



## awiec (May 11, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> No it's our l.parabahyba sling that molted. Thanks though I'm just going to let it be now that it's molted and all that I think I have everything I need to know about them. Between all the great information on here from everyone who responded and reading on here and everywhere else. I feel pretty confident now that I know what I'm doing


Thats what I kinda thought but was not sure. It should be okay in a few more days as slings don't take long to harden up


----------



## michaelasmommy (May 16, 2014)

ere she is now


----------



## awiec (May 16, 2014)

Very handsome LP, how big is it now? (You measure from one leg and diagonally to the opposite leg)


----------



## michaelasmommy (May 16, 2014)

Thanks I'd say a good guess anywhere from 1 1/2 to 2. By looking at her the legs themselves are about a inch. I just fed her it's been 10 days and she pounced right away. We call it a her haha better than it.


----------



## awiec (May 16, 2014)

michaelasmommy said:


> Thanks I'd say a good guess anywhere from 1 1/2 to 2. By looking at her the legs themselves are about a inch. I just fed her it's been 10 days and she pounced right away. We call it a her haha better than it.


Probably by the next molt you may be able to tell what gender he/she is. But yeah I don't have an LP myself but I know they are good eaters and grow fast.


----------



## michaelasmommy (May 16, 2014)

Yeah maybe hopefully a female  so far I haven't had a problem with her she likes to hide 24/7 but I'm assuming it's because she's little I read they do that. I've only feed her a little cricket twice a week I also read you can I guess feed them more when their little so they grow faster but I don't really want to cut her lifespan just to make her bigger faster.


----------

